# Budgie Bleeding



## NoldordeStorm (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello...
Can you give me advice or some help... i came back home to find my budgie beak was bloody... so i checked and it coming from the tail of the side of the right wing... its not bleeding on its on, but when it try to scratch it with the beak... from what can it be and some solutions till the vet open up in the morning...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It may be a broken blood feather, as feathers grown in they have a blood source and if the feather is broken during that time it will bleed. Are you able to determine if the blood is coming from the feather shaft or if there is a wound to the flesh?


----------



## NoldordeStorm (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes I have checked it is flash wound... But I don't know what happen... The bird is normal with the activities but when she goes down there I think it reopening the wound...


----------



## NoldordeStorm (Aug 10, 2013)

Now I saw that in some time she is shaking the tail fast... meybe the she try to shake it the blood that has glued the feathers...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Does she live with other birds that may have attacked her? In any case you need to stop the bleeding, if you cannot do that, are there any emergency vets you can go to that are usually open when others are not.


----------



## NoldordeStorm (Aug 10, 2013)

No she lives alone in the cage... And there is no any vet until in the morning...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Has the bleeding stopped if so you will have to make sure she does not pick at the site and start the bleeding again.


----------



## NoldordeStorm (Aug 10, 2013)

I am trying to keep her off any grooming on that side or on the back... The bleeding has stopped... Even she is playing with the toys, eating, drinking... And still don't know what has caused this bleeding... meybe a rash or something


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I think it would be best to keep her activity level at a minimum until you can see the vet and determine what has happened.


----------



## NoldordeStorm (Aug 10, 2013)

OK I will try that and thank you for the response..


----------

